# S-AFC knob style vehicle selector



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have an older A'pexi S-AFC (the knob-style) that I got from a friend who was using it on a KA24DE(T) setup. I am trying to adapt the device to be used on my GA16DE Sentra I have turbocharged. Currently, my only management on the vehicle is an adjustable fuel pressure regulator that seems to be holding well (though my car runs rich in low rpm and evens out around 5000+). I have several wiring diagrams and manuals for the S-AFC, but none contain the information I desperately need; the vehicle selector. I know the S-AFC is already set up for an SR-series engine, can I use this setting on my GA? Also, if anyone has the diagram with the vehicle selector for Nissans I would be grateful if they could post it. I have checked the A'pexi tech website, and even contacted the company. They "apparently" no longer have the information available to consumers. I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------

